# Pillar post 1967 GTO



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

Is there a cover for the front window pillar post?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

DeanT said:


> Is there a cover for the front window pillar post?


Are you talking chrome/stainless? Everything has trim, here you go (My 1967 post)


----------



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

The interior pillar


----------



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

DeanT said:


> The interior pillar


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Dean in the image showing what's missing is the Windlace, it covers just the panel seam.


----------



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Dean in the image showing what's missing is the Windlace, it covers just the panel seam.


Thank you So much 
So it runs from the base of the rear window all the way to the base of the front window? There is a hole at the top of the front window pillar 
Is there a piece that goes tgere?
Got the car from a neighbor he was going to try restoring it 
Took it all apart Lost interest and lost half the pieces
Ordered a new ashtray but looking for the bracket that holds it 
Just a big empty hole
And ideas where I can find that bracket I’ve looked everywhere


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

At the top of the "A"-pillar there should be a metal finish cap, 
this covers the small section of the headliner between the pillar and the windshield.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is the PS in my '66.


----------



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

I dont have that piece. Where could I order it. I cant thank you enough for your help. What is the piece called?


----------



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

Found it on OPGI how about the bracket for the ashtray?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm unaware of any of the Parts guys offering the ashtray Bracket, 
You will likely need to locate a good used one.









1966- 1967 Pontiac GTO dash ashtray assembly and extra cover | eBay


Find great deals for 1966- 1967 Pontiac GTO dash ashtray assembly and extra cover . Shop with confidence on eBay!



www.ebay.com


----------



## devildawg (Apr 27, 2012)

Try Frank's Pontiac Parts for the ashtray component. They list a lot of stuff on the web site and get new inventory occasionally if there out of stock on something. Iv'e been dealing with them for years when looking for factory parts and items that aren't reproduced or available elsewhere. They are great to deal with and the shipping and prices are reasonable.


----------



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you


----------

